
An invisible framework for enforcing type checking at runtime – Python - dxflores
Hello all. I would like to share with you a project I have been working on. I called it &quot;invis&quot;, and basically it is an &quot;invisible&quot; micro framework that allows you to ensure&#x2F;enforce types at runtime for both builtins as well as user-defined (e.g. your own classes, or a numpy ndarray). The README.md contains a tutorial on how to use it and naturally I can answer any question. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dxflores&#x2F;invis
======
hyzyla
Thanks for sharing. Could you explain why you choose such design for solving
problem?

There are plenty tools that enforces types for function or class by wrapping
them in some decorator, and for me such approach more invisible then one used
in "invis"

